# Dubrovnik Camping



## Alshymer (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi 
As much as it pains me to ask, being a hardened wild camper, does anyone no a good spot or dare I say it a campsite near Dubrovnik.
We know it’s illegal to wild camp in Croatia and the locals are certainly tryin to coin it in with charging around 30€ for a pitch.
We have managed an 18€ and a 15€ pitch so far and both have been adequate.
Any info on Dubrovnik would be appreciated.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Aug 29, 2018)

Not been there myself but Camp Kate just outside Dubrovnik is supposed to be good. I researched it and planned to stay there. In the end we decided to stay at Ploce north of Bosnia and get a local bus about 2 hours and just do a day trip to Dubrovnik. Thus avoiding having to get additional insurance to drive through Bosnia. Other alternative was to get a ferry from Ploce to the peninsular also avoiding Bosnia. We stayed at Camp Bacinska Jezerra. A lovely small family run campsite situated on a lake near Ploce.  Coordinates N43degrees 4mins 24secs E17degrees 25mins 8secs. The owner Keko drove us the 4km to Place to get the bus to Dubrovnik and collected on the return. About €15 a night. Lake great to swim in or walk around.


----------



## shaunr68 (Aug 29, 2018)

Might be worth checking out the coach park at 42.64625, 18.08800 to see whether they still allow overnight stays.  I stayed here in 2014 and the rate was 100 Kunas (£10) for 24 hours.  It was listed on Camper Contact at the time but doesn't appear to be now, so perhaps they stopped the practice.  Really handy as it's only about a mile from Dubrovnik, closer than any of the campsites.

Alternatively this one is in the same vicinity, from the Park 4 night database:

Dubrovnik, 1 Ulica doktor Roka Mišetića 42.647958,18.077741 

Large paid parking near the hospital. 110 kn for 24h to pay at the caretaker (very friendly). 3km from the historic center. Bus stop at the bottom ...


I'd definitely avoid the campsites in the area, I went into the reception area at Camping Solitudo and the rates were exorbitant, if I remember correctly it was over £35 per night and that's 4 years ago!  :wacko:


----------



## rockape (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe not much help, but I stayed at the last ACSI campsite in the book for that area, about ten miles out of town but bang on the bus route, next to the main road.
If you want to chance it , follow the main road into Dubrovnik, it's a high up road keeping the port to the right which is below you, pass thru a small tunnel , descending all the time. This short tunnel comes back on itself and still decends. At the first traffic lights turn left and after about 100 MTs on your right is a designated area for MH,s, not sure off the costs , but sadly day parking only.
If I can find the said campsite, I will post the name.


----------



## rockape (Aug 29, 2018)

Further to previous post , the said campsite is at Orasac , called AutoCamp Pod Masilom. 

Co-ords are N 42deg 4157   E 18 deg 0021.


----------



## Weston (Aug 29, 2018)

We stayed at Camping Matkovica, last year. I can not recall the price but by Croatia standards it was not outrageous. Someone has recently posted on feedback for it that it was 40 Euros per night, I can not recall it being that much. Shopping centre opposite and they sell tickets to the water taxi which takes you to the Town and the return is via a few landing points and very nice. Also close to some abandoned hotels from their war, you can go inside and all around. Bullet holes in the wall and the locals appear to have taken many of the fixtures and fixings but still seemed safe and worth a look around.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Aug 30, 2018)

We stayed in Camping Kate last November.  

Negatives:  
Given is had been tipping down for days, the ground was slightly boggy.  
There is a fairly steep ramp up, but doable even in a large van ... perhaps we were more concerned as it was wet.
Shower facilities are basic.

Positives:
Cheaper than other sites.
Open all year.
Kate is lovely and very helpful.
Most people caught the bus from just around the corner, we cycled with the dogs and were told old coast road which was traffic free for part of the route.
Lots of bars and restaurants and a supermarket very close.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 30, 2018)

Reading this post with interest as Dubrovnik is on our list soon.


----------



## rockape (Aug 30, 2018)

As an update to wilding, whilst there in May an Austrian was fined 3000 Euros for wilding. Ruined his jolly, went .home


----------



## Alshymer (Aug 30, 2018)

*Dubrovnik*

Hi
Thanks to all for replying.
We thought about heading for Camping Makovitza but it was awful. 
In the end chose Kupari across the road.
Nothing special but 22€, which was ok
for one day sightseeing Dubrovnik.
Advice- arrive early and catch the bus outside to Dubrovnik.
Regards
Alsymer


----------



## rockape (Aug 30, 2018)

If you do the city wall walk get there bang on opening time cos if the crew ships are in it can be a nightmare as there tends to be a lot of Japs taking selfies and you struggle to get past.
It was expensive , but worth it if missing all the crowds.


----------



## Weston (Aug 30, 2018)

This page has months lower down it shows which ships are due in on specific days, you might be able to work around them and visit on a quieter day, click on the relevant month. Cruise Ships Schedule 2018


----------



## Alshymer (Aug 31, 2018)

*Albania*

Well we have now gone through Montenegro and into Albania!!
The roads seem ok so far but you have to watch everything very closely!! The driving is mind lowing and the cows walking down the middle of the roads doesn’t help!!
Still the people we have met so far seem very welcoming and we intend to really enjoy the country.
Kind regards and thanks again for all your replies.
Alshymer


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 21, 2018)

Interesting as we have it in to do list if I can convince wifey!! 

What are the various GreeceItaly ferry options if not doing whole overland route ?


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 21, 2018)

Interesting as we have it in to do list if I can convince wifey!! 

What are the various GreeceItaly ferry options if not doing whole overland route ?


----------



## Alshymer (Sep 22, 2018)

*Dubrovnik*

Hi
I am not sure there are any long haul ferries to Dubrovnik.
There are certainly ferries to the islands.
Just avoid Dubrovnik at busy times. Even at quiet times, it is busy. You only need a couple if cruise liners and the town is flooded!!
Regards
A


----------

